# Which motor insurer to use when adding teenage son to insurance?



## denmcn (28 May 2008)

Hi all,

Hopefully some of you will know the answer to this and save me a bit of bother!!

DHs car insurance is due for renewal in August and this year DS will be added in November when he hits 17. 

Does anyone know which of the insurers are more receptive (i.e. cheaper...) to young drivers. 

I have run all of our details through 123.ie and DHs current insurer (took fe**ing ages!!) and there was a huge €400pa difference in cost (€1600 / 1200) - only difference was that DH currently has an excess of €175 and this will increase to €375......so this has me wondering if there are other websites/companies that I should be checking.

Hope someone can help,
thanks in advance
D


----------



## Jimbobp (28 May 2008)

Hibernian, Axa or quinn are usually your best bet with young drivers. Might be worth going with a more expensive company for yourself as long as they're cheaper when you put on additional driver. Ask each company for a quote for you on your own and then with the young driver, and go with the cheapest. Bare in mind though rates may change between now & november. Hibernian offer penalty point free discounts & multiple policy discounts.


----------



## denmcn (28 May 2008)

Thanks Jimbobp - actually the dearer quote *was* one of these three! And yeah, I'm sure the rates will change some between now and then - was trying to get a ball park figure.

Have to say though that I was quite surprised at the better priced quotes and they were giving a loading of about €800 for himself - thought it would be much higher for a 17yo boy on his first provisional....

Cheers
D


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 May 2008)

Wait 'til you see the 'loading' on your fuel bill.


----------



## denmcn (28 May 2008)

hahaha...love it!!

mind you it cant be much worse than at the moment where he's being taxied around here there and everywhere!!!


----------



## Ravima (28 May 2008)

try FBD


----------



## Ash 22 (29 May 2008)

FBD were the best also when my son started out.


----------



## EASTCORK (29 May 2008)

A few things to be aware of
1: learner permit changes @ 1/6/08 - check that out - may impact on premiums from the Autum - not 100% yet
2: Quinn will walk away if you son is on a permit and driving on his own and has a tip - would not like to be asking them to pick up tab
3: Make sure comp cover is provided for drivers on all {all drivers} otherwise take out a cheque book to repair or replace the car - accidents happen
4: Hibernian / AXA / FBD / Quinn - these compete for this business
5: check the excess under own damage {damage to your car}
6: Try bestquote.ie
7: make sure the lad gets at least 5 qualified lessons - dont let him on the road without them.


----------



## Megan (30 May 2008)

denmcn said:


> hahaha...love it!!
> 
> mind you it cant be much worse than at the moment where he's being taxied around here there and everywhere!!!



FBD 

Won't someone have to be with him until he passes his driving test?


----------



## denmcn (3 Jun 2008)

very true but hopefully he'll pass it within the year


----------



## cleatus (31 Jul 2008)

i got a good deal of www.easyquote.ie. they will not do young drivers on their own though. they saved me a load and were easy to deal with.


----------



## Westie123 (31 Jul 2008)

Hi,

we got good quotes from Hibernian for our two sons (17 & 20). Might be worth giving them a ring if you have'nt done so already.


----------

